# Hooray for new stuff!



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

It's way more camera than I need, but what the hell, right?

Quite a step up from a 5 year old 300D. That 8fps stuff is pretty sweet. Just the sound of the shutter makes me smile.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

I love new stuff!

Im waiting on an external flash! Yay for new Stuff!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Congrats! My friend just got one and loves it. I'd get one if I didn't mind carrying around a camera that big. My XSi is big enough to carry around on vacation. Although I'd kinda like a FF camera at some point.


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see what photos you take!


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Please post some shots... or a review or something! I'm considering jumping from my 350D to the 7D after the holidays... I'd love to hear some opinions from someone who has used it in some real world situations. 

--nw


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats! What lens are you pairing with it?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

So how is the 7D working out so far? I was thinking of upgrading to the 7D from the 40D as a little Christmas present to myself this year. Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

My friend says he is taking better pictures than he's ever taken with his. Went from 40d to 7d. I'm just curious how much of a difference it actually makes in practicality. As in, would I actually notice a difference, even from my XSi.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

ECSTuningJoe said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see what photos you take!


:rofl:

Might be waiting a while.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

jcatral14 said:


> Congrats! What lens are you pairing with it?


I have the Nifty Fifty and the Brick. Will probably add a 70-200 f/4L IS for soccer season in the spring. (I know I don't need the IS for action stuff, but it will be nice for lower light shots since I'm getting the 4 instead of the 2.8)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Took a bunch of pics at my kids' gym class today and the pics at 1600 and 3200 ISO look really good right out of the camera. With a little NR they look outstanding considering the poor lighting.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. The Edge said:


> I have the Nifty Fifty and the Brick. Will probably add a 70-200 f/4L IS for soccer season in the spring. (I know I don't need the IS for action stuff, but it will be nice for lower light shots since I'm getting the 4 instead of the 2.8)


What's the brick? :dunno: My brother has the 70-200/4 IS and loves it. For the same price though (roughly) I like the 2.8 non-IS version only because it won't have the IS feature. Less things to break  Good luck with the camera.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

brick = 24-70 2.8L

(on the camera in post #1)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

nice


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Mr. The Edge said:


> brick = 24-70 2.8L
> 
> (on the camera in post #1)


I hear that is indeed quite the chunky lens. Chunky, but _very _nice.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. The Edge said:


> brick = 24-70 2.8L
> 
> (on the camera in post #1)


Ooh nice :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Mr. The Edge said:


> I have the Nifty Fifty and the Brick. Will probably add a 70-200 f/4L IS for soccer season in the spring. (I know I don't need the IS for action stuff, but it will be nice for lower light shots since I'm getting the 4 instead of the 2.8)


Your little one is already playing soccer? Wow, time flies!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> Your little one is already playing soccer? Wow, time flies!


Yup! Actually my _littler_ one played this fall already. They'll both be playing in the spring.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Mr. The Edge said:


> Yup! Actually my _littler_ one played this fall already. They'll both be playing in the spring.


That is so cool. I remember how hard you two tried to conceive, and now, what a blessing.

Glad to see you are still here after all these years...


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

jcatral14 said:


> What's the brick? :dunno: My brother has the 70-200/4 IS and loves it. For the same price though (roughly) I like the 2.8 non-IS version only because it won't have the IS feature. Less things to break  Good luck with the camera.


After much deliberation I picked up the 2.8 non-IS earlier this year... It's a fantastic lens, and I'll take it's DOF abilities over the F4 any day. Couldn't be happier.

--nw


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Jon S. said:


> That is so cool. *I remember how hard you two tried to conceive, and now, what a blessing.
> 
> *
> Glad to see you are still here after all these years...


Interesting side note on the photography forum!

Mr. The Edge,

Nice camera. I would like to go to a full frame body... But wifey would veto that right now.:eeps:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Now that you've had the camera for close to a month how has it been? Any regrets? Any features that you'd like to see added/removed?

I'm still trying to decide if I want to upgrade to this from the 40D.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I love it.


----------

